# Let's see the saws to get you the timber to process!



## SDB777 (Oct 25, 2013)

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Canon%20XS10IS/002.jpg

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Canon%20XS10IS/363.jpg



I actually need to get a newer photo of the Stihls.....seems the MS390 is in Texas!

Let's see them everyone!!!





Scott (I like all saws) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

I know the 2094 looks like it is 'missing' something, but the chain kickback plastic thing just gets in the way when I'm using the 'beast' to mill the big chunks. Besides the chain is generally either in the timber/log or under the bar attachment.

The two Jonsereds are actually 'family'. My wifes' uncle used these to cut firewood(for a living) in WI. Now they both serve me well and I try to use them like they would want to be used.....



Don't be shy....let's see them!





Scott (I need a racesaw) B


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 26, 2013)

These are my baby's, the one in the background is a 1997 and the one in the foreground is a 2007, sorry they are not pretty but they are well used and they hold up in the Desert Ironwood better than any of the others I have used and I've used just about every saw made and nothing takes the beating that Ironwood dishes out like the Huskys so I guess you could say that I'll have Huskys till I can't pick a saw up! I run a 28" bar on the 2007 and a 20" on the 1997. The 440 pictured is my Avatar and my 6 year old grandson's saw, he had to have a saw like Papa's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been searching for a 'budget' 3120 for a long time.....Huskys run well!
Just not sure everyone else's vision of 'budget' falls within my definition!



Scott (nice family photo you have there) B


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 26, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> I have been searching for a 'budget' 3120 for a long time.....Huskys run well!
> Just not sure everyone else's vision of 'budget' falls within my definition!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Huskys are certainly not cheap,I paid $695 for the 1997 model, new in 1997 and have never regreted it, I paid $350 for the 2007 in 2009 and it was the bargain of a lifetime to me.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

Whew.....my Stihl 064 was $225 shipped from Washington State!




My next saw will be a Kawasaki KTX250......go big or go really big!
Still looking for the motor, wrecked motocross bikes are hard to find...at least with the engines still in working order. But I have time....I hope?




Scott (let's see 'em guys) B


----------



## Sprung (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm definitely not qualified to be in this thread, but I do hope to have a nice chainsaw someday to aid in acquiring wood! The ones you guys have are real nice.

All I've got is this little battery powered thing:


 
Uses the same batteries as my cordless drill. Yes, you can laugh at it/me. Only reason I have it is that my dad got it for free when he bought me a cordless drill for Christmas about 6 years ago. About all I can do with it is cut small branches. Drains the battery in minutes. Haven't used it in a few years because I haven't had anything small enough that I can cut with it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

Matt, there is a fella on YouTube that mills with an electric chainsaw(well, at least until the 'smoke' comes out of it).

If it can cut timber(no matter the size), it's a chainsaw!





Scott (check C-List for deals) B


----------



## Sprung (Oct 26, 2013)

Scott, I'll be checking CL for chainsaws when the time is right. Right now I really don't have any access to logs I can cut up or trees I can cut down. I have even considered just getting one of those corded electric chainsaws for the occasional use that I'd likely only use a chainsaw for. I think for my uses, a corded electric one would work just fine. The battery powered one I've got just isn't good for much - it just has no power to it.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

But C-list is a good place to find free wood to!

I generally search for "free trees", "Firewood you cut", "logs".....you get the idea. You'd be surprised what folks will give away, if they don't want to pay someone to remove it.




Scott (rains-a-comin') B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine aren't as new and pretty. In fact this is a really old pic when I was rounding up saws to do some much needed maintenance on some of them before another harvest. I have another 5 or 6 saws besides these but most are not pro level so I never use them. I have three times this many bars but you get the gist - I have more saws than I need, except there's actually about 3 more that I need . . . .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

I completely understand the idea of "Always needing three more saws!"

I also feel the need to have at least 7 chain loops and a 5gallon bucket of bars, sprockets, and pull cords!


I also need to find a 'fun' way to sharpen chain loops, without using a grinder(don't like tempered chain). I pretty much stink at using a 'file by hand', so I'm currently looking for 'gimmicks' that work!




Scott (need more sawporn here) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2013)

What's the big one in the front Kev? Or what's the biggest cc saw you have, just curious.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> What's the big one in the front Kev? Or what's the biggest cc saw you have, just curious.



The picture is deceiving - the biggest saw I have is the one below the one that appears as the largest in the other pic - I'll use the reverse angle for you and label my 3 mains saws. I use the others occasionally but just to keep the gum out of the cylinders.






These are the 3 finest saws in their class IMHO. The 372 is a screaming banshee with plenty of torque that winds up fast. I modded the muffler as you can see in the other pic so she sucks fuel but worth it. The 395 is a beast - no hardwood down here can oppose her. And below, the little 346 is hands down the best fighter pound for pound to be found IMO. I have the later model which is the 50cc model. She kicks ass and takes names. Speaking of names . . . .

Heidi 346
Hilda 372
Helga 395

My first dirt bike was only 80cc - smaller than the chainsaw I use to freehand big crotch sections lol.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

That 395XP is pretty much the same as my 2094Turbo!! Awesome cutting with that much power...just glad for the decompression valve on cold mornings!!



Scott (big sawporn is fun) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah I have seen you freehand mill, that's awesome! I'm surprised that's only a 372, it looks bigger in the pic. I am a little torn over which saw to go with for my next milling saw, I like the price of the 395, but I like the displacement of the 3120! I have gotten a good price on a 3120 through my boss at the power equipment shop I work at part time, basically cost plus shipping. I kinda look at it like this, I won't buy another once I get one so it better be the one I want and will be happy with. One thing I have learned is that csm needs big cc's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2013)

J'red is a great saw - some of them are the same and I think at one time they were made by husky just like dolmar made makita, but makita owned dolmar. It's mopre confusing than the power tools industry. I know that most J'red saws have interchangeable parts with the equivalent husky saws. The 2171 is known to be equalt to the 372. They are both banshees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yeah I have seen you freehand mill, that's awesome! I'm surprised that's only a 372, it looks bigger in the pic.



No I freehand the 395 - the 372 is too small to do that with in such thick crotch wood. I don't know if I can still do it - I need to try it again before it gets too damn cold to go outside again.

Go with the 3120. You can work on them so no brainer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

That 170 is easy on a human for all day use! It's on my long-list of saws to stack in the corner!



Scott (wish I had a local gas store without ethanol) B


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2013)

Your little hunna dolla baybay has her uses but if you don't learn to take care of her properly she'll be worth scrap. And I can tell from the pic at least 3 indicators you ain't yet learnt . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

